# Advice greatly received



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello,

I am 39, DH 45, one son 10 and one son 5. We had an ectopic in 2006 followed by a negative cycle. I always maintained that I wanted to try again, but needed a break in 2007. In 2008 my Father became terminally ill and died. I am at the stage now where I would have one last go to use up the last 2 tubes of frozen sperm. I was all set to go, but DH poured his heart out last night. He is worried about his age, any problems which could occur and the impact this may have on the boys etc. I am distraught and don't know what to do. I don't want anything to affect my boys and I know that there are risks, but I am also terrified that I may go on feeling this desperation for another child if I do not give myself this last chance. Can anyone offer me any advice.
Thak you,
Prija


----------



## jobo5572 (Jan 31, 2008)

prija

Didn't want to read and run.  I'm afraid I can't offer you any advice but I know how frustrating it is when your DH doesn't agree with your plans for ttc when you're so desperate for another child.  I just don't think men have the same desperate urge as we have.  Why is DH bothered about his age ?  He's not that old ! 

Why don't you pop over to the secondary daily messages thread - they're all really friendly on there and I know there are plenty of ladies who have different views from their DH's too.

You're not alone  

Jo


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Jo,
DH has said that the final decision is up to me and he will support me through it but he has cast so many doubts. His age worres are related to if any potential baby wanted to go to uni then he would be retired and doesn't know how we'll afford it!! I can't even think that far ahead but I am sure we would manage!
Thank you for your advice!
Prija


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Prija.... Although I cant offer advice, all I can say is that Dh sounds fightened... And with losing your Dad like that its just bought everuthing home to him. I have to say I am with Jo with this one, your DH isnt old, which you know... But its fine for him to feel that way. My DH is 45 now and has started to worry... We have always had good breaks between cycle of IVF, but now he doesnt want to wait. 

All I can say is give him time, and talk to him about your worries awell. 
Lots of Love 
Natalie xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Thank you Natalie,
I am now thinking that mild ivf may be a good option.
So sorry for your loss and good luck for your future plans.
Prija x


----------

